# The PB Is NOT An Obscure Corner of the Internet!!!



## BobVigneault (Jul 6, 2007)

I love the PB because it makes available a treasure trove of reformed related information and commentary on everything from movies to missiology, food to fellowship and wonkery to worship. But this ready availability also comes with a liability - you lessen your privacy and anonymity in the 'cyberworld'.

With this writing my post count becomes 3,115. That's a lot of posts, not near as many as some, but enough to insure that a google search of my name will quickly return more than a casual view into my identity and convictions. My blog sites add to the impossibility that I can hide under a bushel.

Please remember that the PB is NOT an obscure corner of the internet. We have thousands of info stealing 'spiders' each day but also real human beings who read with interest who and what is written here. Senior and associate pastors, employers, seminary staff, doctors and professors, publishers, relatives all will be reading these posts at one time or another.

Also remember that there are forums that can be seen by members only and those viewable by anyone passing through - please plan your post according. Our Lords warning from Luke 12 may have an application to us on this point -


> 2 Nothing is covered up that will not be revealed, or hidden that will not be known. 3 Therefore whatever you have said in the dark shall be heard in the light, and what you have whispered in private rooms shall be proclaimed on the housetops.


----------



## reformedman (Jul 6, 2007)

This is one reason that I can't understand why this board would require us to publicly post our real name. Even though most of us have nothing to hide, it can in the minutest way, place some minor danger at most, or open us to cyber insult at minimum but at any rate, there truly is no valid reason for our requirement to post our real name. Think of it this way, what would happen if all these years, it turns out I have been using a pseudoname(not sure if that's the word which authors and writers use to preserve their identity). If I did, would it have changed absolutely anything? Would my posts in the theological or the covenantal areas make any difference? I can't imagine they would. I truly think that the true name should be a 'request' but not 'mandatory', so that people have the option and the responsibility then more clearly falls on the visitor. Some visitors don't realize that as soon as you sign your John Hancock on the registration, you are in Google in about 4 days time.
Just a thought and a suggestion.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, let's try to keep our posts temperate, and private stuff private, for everyone's sake.

One can request to post less information than required if one has reason to be concerned about having one's identity out there in public. I think the reason for the requirement is that people post differently if required to be accountable for what they say than they do when they are completely anonymous.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 6, 2007)

reformedman said:


> This is one reason that I can't understand why this board would require us to publicly post our real name. Even though most of us have nothing to hide, it can in the minutest way, place some minor danger at most, or open us to cyber insult at minimum but at any rate, there truly is no valid reason for our requirement to post our real name. Think of it this way, what would happen if all these years, it turns out I have been using a pseudoname(not sure if that's the word which authors and writers use to preserve their identity). If I did, would it have changed absolutely anything? Would my posts in the theological or the covenantal areas make any difference? I can't imagine they would. I truly think that the true name should be a 'request' but not 'mandatory', so that people have the option and the responsibility then more clearly falls on the visitor. Some visitors don't realize that as soon as you sign your John Hancock on the registration, you are in Google in about 4 days time.
> Just a thought and a suggestion.



Let me take that into consideration.


----------



## Civbert (Jul 6, 2007)

reformedman said:


> This is one reason that I can't understand why this board would require us to publicly post our real name.



I think the most important reason for giving your real name - and your church - is accountability. You won't write something on this board that you wouldn't want your mother or pastor to read. When you put your name to what you write, you are taking responsibility for what you say. 

Since I've become a member of this site, and a moderator at the Christian Logic Discussion Board, I've had to let everyone know my real name. And since then, I've made that my personal policy. Any website or board I join or post one, will have my real name, if only in my signature. 

I also try to post under the user name Civbert when my real name can not be used - which is a better way good way to Google me. But if you follow a link to a Civbert post somewhere, you will often find my real name on the post in the signature.

Do I worry about my privacy? Some. 

Do I stay up at night worrying about it? Not at all. 

I'd rather be accountable for what I post then feel a sense of anonymity that can temp me to saying something I'd be embarrassed about if my daughter or a church member read it and knew it was me.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 6, 2007)

Civbert said:


> I think the most important reason for giving your real name - and your church - is accountability. You won't write something on this board that you wouldn't want your mother or pastor to read. When you put your name to what you write, you are taking responsibility for what you say.
> 
> Since I've become a member of this site, and a moderator at the Christian Logic Discussion Board, I've had to let everyone know my real name. And since then, I've made that my personal policy. Any website or board I join or post one, will have my real name, if only in my signature.
> 
> ...


Well said, Anthony. Having my real name attached has made me think where I should put various posts, especially since I link to the board fairly often. I know friends and some others read my posts, so it also suppresses the impulse to use the board as a gossiping outlet. Even what I post about others when I'm asking for advice in interactions with them and I'm using the private forums, I try to use discretion because my name is attached. 

This btw, was the main reason I'd suggested the coffee shop awhile back - since Google pops up PB posts like crazy, and since most of us link others to the PB from time to time.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 6, 2007)

The Internet generally doesn't allow much obscurity if you use your name; I just heard from someone I hadn't corresponded with in 10 or 15 years due to GreenBaggins mentioning my work with The Confessional Presbyterian over on his blog. I think for the most part and as a general rule membership should be transparent here on PB, but I can see there may be a need for some occasional alias status. However, we need the reminder that this is an open forum for the most part and heavily Googled, usually with PB getting prominent listing on hits. We had two situations within a day that have brought this to the surface; just everyone be prudent. On the open forums, consider that the world is indeed watching.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 6, 2007)

There are ways to hide your name from a google search. This question was raised years ago. That why I put a ~ before and after my name.

Plus everyone should be circumspect about what they post either here or anywhere on the internet because what goes on the internet stays on the internet!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 6, 2007)

reformedman said:


> This is one reason that I can't understand why this board would require us to publicly post our real name. Even though most of us have nothing to hide, it can in the minutest way, place some minor danger at most, or open us to cyber insult at minimum but at any rate, there truly is no valid reason for our requirement to post our real name. Think of it this way, what would happen if all these years, it turns out I have been using a pseudoname(not sure if that's the word which authors and writers use to preserve their identity). If I did, would it have changed absolutely anything? Would my posts in the theological or the covenantal areas make any difference? I can't imagine they would. I truly think that the true name should be a 'request' but not 'mandatory', so that people have the option and the responsibility then more clearly falls on the visitor. Some visitors don't realize that as soon as you sign your John Hancock on the registration, you are in Google in about 4 days time.
> Just a thought and a suggestion.



As the one who drafted the rule requiring non-anonymity, let me say that anonymous writing on the internet is the source of no end of problems. Those who feel that they can speak with impunity are overwhelmingly more likely to insult, demean and injure others. I have seen it time and time again. The level of discourse here is much better than on other boards _precisely because_ of the name rules.

This has been confirmed by the lack of charity and civility by the few persons here who refused to give their name or lied about their identity.


----------



## 5solasmom (Jul 6, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> As the one who drafted the rule requiring non-anonymity, let me say that anonymous writing on the internet is the source of no end of problems. Those who feel that they can speak with impunity are overwhelmingly more likely to insult, demean and injure others. I have seen it time and time again. The level of discourse here is much better than on other boards _precisely because_ of the name rules.
> 
> This has been confirmed by the lack of charity and civility by the few persons here who refused to give their name or lied about their identity.



Would this goal (keeping people from speaking unchristlike with annonymity) still be able to be accomplished by requiring this information to be given to the PB admins and mods, but not making the signature lines display this information? It requires acountability of the members to those operating the board, but keeps their private information private, if they desire. I know I personally feel leery having my full name, church and city listed for all on the internet to see. It does feel a bit disconcerting knowing this world is full of wierdos and those who would desire to persecute the church. 

Just a friendly suggestion. I appreciate the hearts of the moderators and board owner here to keep us accountable.

Thank you!


----------



## KMK (Jul 6, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> There are ways to hide your name from a google search. This question was raised years ago. That why I put a ~ before and after my name.



Check out my new signature!


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 6, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Those who feel that they can speak with impunity are overwhelmingly more likely to insult, demean and injure others. I have seen it time and time again.


Although I do share some minor concerns regarding my privacy, this is one of the reasons I wanted to be a member here. Accountability is the key to maintaining civility. I haven't been here that long, however, I know there have been some threads where I've really wanted to say something to or about someone I know I shouldn't but knowing everyone knows my name acted as a deterrent. (I'm just a sinful man in need of God's grace like everyone else!) And I know I'm not alone. I'm sure someone has wanted to say something to me that may have been 'out of line' but, again, the non-anonymity clause keeps us accountable. I like it!


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 6, 2007)

One option might be to make the name in signature lines be optional, and require one's name to be within the profile (which is members-only) - at least for accountability within the board.


----------



## Herald (Jul 6, 2007)

> but enough to insure that a google search of my name will quickly return more than a casual view into my identity and convictions.



God has blessed me with a name that will return so many hits on Google that they'll never find me!


----------



## brymaes (Jul 6, 2007)

I hate to break it to you all, but Google and other search engines will pick up search terms even if they are part of a lager word. That means that putting squiggles at the beginning and end of your sig will not keep you from being googled.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, Me too...

I just typed in my name at google and pulled up 75000 hits on my name and none of them me until I had to type my name with +puritan... 





BaptistInCrisis said:


> God has blessed me with a name that will return so many hits on Google that they'll never find me!


----------



## JohnV (Jul 6, 2007)

theologae said:


> I hate to break it to you all, but Google and other search engines will pick up search terms even if they are part of a lager word. That means that putting squiggles at the beginning and end of your sig will not keep you from being googled.



Well I'm going to put Bill's name in mine, instead of squiggles, and that way I'm safe too.


----------



## KMK (Jul 6, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> God has blessed me with a name that will return so many hits on Google that they'll never find me!



I had 3,500,000 responses on Google including this one:



> These are donors, subscribers, and buyers from Ken Klein Ministries, a well-known expert in Bible Prophecy who has a unique ministry and interpretation of end-time events.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> As the one who drafted the rule requiring non-anonymity, let me say that anonymous writing on the internet is the source of no end of problems. Those who feel that they can speak with impunity are overwhelmingly more likely to insult, demean and injure others. I have seen it time and time again. The level of discourse here is much better than on other boards _precisely because_ of the name rules.
> 
> This has been confirmed by the lack of charity and civility by the few persons here who refused to give their name or lied about their identity.





I am in complete agreement, Fred. I've been a member on many boards through the years and those that require members to affix their name and affiliation to every message have had the highest level of discourse. Those forums that have been private (i.e. archives not viewable by non members) and only required a first name or less identification have in my experience been the forums most characterized by insulting and at times abusive posts. 

There is a great tendency to type things online that we would never say in person (at least not in the same way) and anonymous posting only increases the frequency of this phenomenon.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I love the PB because it makes available a treasure trove of reformed related information and commentary on everything from movies to missiology, food to fellowship and wonkery to worship. But this ready availability also comes with a liability - you lessen your privacy and anonymity in the 'cyberworld'.
> 
> With this writing my post count becomes 3,115. That's a lot of posts, not near as many as some, but enough to insure that a google search of my name will quickly return more than a casual view into my identity and convictions. My blog sites add to the impossibility that I can hide under a bushel.
> 
> ...



Random thoughts:

Any particular reason you're bringing this up? Did something happen to you?

I'm just glad that the quality humor I provide can eventually make its way across the internet!

I always kind of wondered why we pick an "identity" since everyone knows our real names, anyway...


----------



## Gloria (Jul 6, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> There are ways to hide your name from a google search. This question was raised years ago. *That why I put a ~ before and after my name.*
> Plus everyone should be circumspect about what they post either here or anywhere on the internet because what goes on the internet stays on the internet!




Hmmm...interesting. I think I'll follow suit. Thanks!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 6, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Random thoughts:
> 
> Any particular reason you're bringing this up? Did something happen to you?
> 
> ...



[Admins & Mods; feel free to delete this if inappropriate, thanks!]

Don't know if I should respond to this but yes, there have been, shall we say, threats to posters' personal safety. Due to the nature of these threats those posters shall remain anonymous. Remember, www means World Wide Web, and it's different in some parts of that World from the way it is here.


----------



## AV1611 (Jul 7, 2007)

KMK said:


> Check out my new signature!




It hasn't worked...I just googled you and your PB posts were the first results


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> It hasn't worked...I just googled you and your PB posts were the first results



Were they the posts since he has changed his signature?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 7, 2007)

Google can indeed get "partial" match hits, like the ~ modified sigs.

The only way that I have seen (which is a good one), is one used by a young lady a couple of years ago.

Make a signature using a word processing program. Use some kind of screen shot program to copy it as a jpg. Then upload the jpg (you can even do that many places, including the PB I think, without having personal webspace). Then make your signature a hyperlink to that image.

Works well, and there are no words to be googled (assuming you don't name the file "Fred Greco signature.jpg" or something like that).

The other thing is that Google makes too many people paranoid. I have more than 6,000 posts here, and a Google search of my name (which is _not_ John Smith) does not bring up a PB item until page 4.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, do a search for Rich. Some Teaching Doctor at the University of Minnesota is more famous than me!! {No, he's not my father. It's a Finnish surname and there are a lot of them up there I guess}


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 7, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> The other thing is that Google makes too many people paranoid. I have more than 6,000 posts here, and a Google search of my name (which is _not_ John Smith) does not bring up a PB item until page 4.



I agree. Google dumps you if you are not interesting. A year ago "R.Vic Bottomly" had 10-15 google hits. This morning it had one.

It hurts when even Google thinks your are boring.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 7, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> The other thing is that Google makes too many people paranoid. I have more than 6,000 posts here, and a Google search of my name (which is _not_ John Smith) does not bring up a PB item until page 4.


I should be so happy. Fourth hit down on just my name on Google brings up some old controversy with Reg Barrow; 21 out of the first 100 hits were to something I wrote. If you add presbyterian to that it gets worse of course. It really would be worse if there were not some TV personality with my name and a Coldwell banker or two. Of course since I'm trying to sell stuff on the net none of this is _too _terrible.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> I agree. Google dumps you if you are not interesting. A year ago "R.Vic Bottomly" had 10-15 google hits. This morning it had one.
> 
> It hurts when even Google thinks your are boring.



I'm going to start including R. Vic Bottomly in random places in my posts and on other websites just to increase how good you feel.

Just remember, it's not important how many hits your name gets. That doesn't affect your worth.

It doesn't matter that, when I type Rich, that there are 145,000 results. 

The fact that you have 10-15 is good, Vic. Some people still love you.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm going to start including R. Vic Bottomly in random places in my posts and on other websites just to increase how good you feel.
> 
> Just remember, it's not important how many hits your name gets. That doesn't affect your worth.
> 
> ...



Sniff. Thanks for the pep-talk brother. BTW, when I do "Rich" in quotes, only 10 come up. Maybe I'll have to spread you around too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh, you have to use quotes! {My Google Search returned 3,060 for "rich"}


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Oh, you have to use quotes! {My Google Search returned 3,060 for "rich"}



So did mine, but if you go to the next page there are only 10, and no more after that.

Maybe it's just Google messin' with me. It has my number.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Oh, you have to use quotes! {My Google Search returned 3,060 for "rich"}



Since we're on that subject, Rich, how is your last name pronounced?


----------



## JohnV (Jul 7, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Sniff. Thanks for the pep-talk brother. BTW, when I do "Rich" in quotes, only 10 come up. Maybe I'll have to spread you around too.



All you have to do, Vic, is do a search for your own name about 10,000 times a day, and you'll be on top of the world for a while. 


I'm not too worried about what Google or any other search engine churns up. It's not like I'm here spreading aberrant ideologies. Well, actually I am, because there is only one aberrant ideology in this world, and that is the one that this Board is a part of; everything else is fine no matter how weird. 

It seems to me that putting my signature below my posts is an honest thing to do for myself and for others. It's not me, after all, that is in the wrong by my doing that, or making illicit use of it. Internet is still in it infancy. It's still a new and wild, untamed frontier. It's the quickest and straightest gun, the fastest horse, and the easiest mark that rules this new world still. It's takes a Ransom Stoddard to make a point for the law.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2007)

KMK said:


> Check out my new signature!



I was wondering about that....wondering no longer.


----------



## gwine (Jul 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Let me take that into consideration.


I vote for continuing to require the signature. 

Mat 5:14 "You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hidden. 
Mat 5:15 Nor do people light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a stand, and it gives light to all in the house. 
Mat 5:16 In the same way, let your light shine before others, so that they may see your good works and give glory to your Father who is in heaven. 

May we never be ashamed to be called a Christian.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2007)

gwine said:


> I vote for continuing to require the signature.
> 
> Mat 5:14 "You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hidden.
> Mat 5:15 Nor do people light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a stand, and it gives light to all in the house.
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2007)

The majority of us have nothing to hide or any reason to hide our Christian label. However, there are those among us who are missionaries in lands that are not tolerant of Christians. These servants are proud to be called Christians but their service is seriously hampered when their identity is compromised. We also have some members of the board who have been stalked in the past by unscrupulous characters. These folks have no problem being numbered among believers but have been given a special pass on revealing their identity for obvious reasons. 

My opinion is that we leaves things as they are but realizing that there are certain members who will need to be discrete for the sake of safety or ministry in a hostile environment.

As for me, my real name is Turd Ferguson but I go by Bob Vigneault because my real name is kind of embarrassing - what could be worse than someone saying, "Hey Fergie!" Ewwww.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> As for me, my real name is Turd Ferguson but I go by Bob Vigneault because my real name is kind of embarrassing - what could be worse than someone saying, "Hey Fergie!" Ewwww.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for laughing at my joke brother Ivan but it's almost ten o'clock and I know a little cowboy who has to preach tomorrow. Get to bed.

I was thinking about our meeting at Perkins those many months ago. We really should get together again soon. Blessings brother, may you bring the Word in a mighty way tomorrow.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> As for me, my real name is Turd Ferguson but I go by Bob Vigneault because my real name is kind of embarrassing - what could be worse than someone saying, "Hey Fergie!" Ewwww.



Not to mention how hard it would be to get gigs for modeling work with Business Card that reads:

Turd Ferguson
Male Model


----------



## KMK (Jul 8, 2007)

theologae said:


> I hate to break it to you all, but Google and other search engines will pick up search terms even if they are part of a lager word. That means that putting squiggles at the beginning and end of your sig will not keep you from being googled.



How about this one? Can google see a ?


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 8, 2007)

Yoop eh 

Of course, you have an advantage in that there are a zillion Ken Kleins out there. If you put Timothy Merkel into Google the first thing that comes up is my welcome thread here -- and I've only been here a few days!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

OK Ken. Your name is now not indexable.


----------



## KMK (Jul 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> OK Ken. Your name is now not indexable.



Thanks, Rich! Imagine a presbyterian helping a baptist to hide from persecution!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

KMK said:


> Thanks, Rich! Imagine a presbyterian helping a baptist to hide from persecution!



Ah, but _I_ know where you live. I don't want anyone bullying you but me!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 8, 2007)

Ken, thanks for the tip. I think signatures are great for accountability, but in the back of my mind, there's always been a little voice telling me that if the friendly folks down at the Public Security Bureau needed an excuse to bring me in for questioning (it does happen with believing expats who fish here, though not as frequently as it used to) they would likely have plenty of ammo from the PB. Such is life, but a little discretion might not be a bad idea. This is a very helpful thread!

On that topic, can anyone tell me why my signature is so massive? I've cut the font size down to about 6 or 7 when I make it in photoshop, but it comes up as this huge block. I was hoping for something like Ken's but end up with this huge white block. I just don't get it...

Hey, for some reason, it's shrunk (maybe the new version actually worked!)


----------



## bookslover (Jul 8, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Blessings brother, may you bring the Word in a mighty way tomorrow.



Dear Mr. Ferguson:

How long does it take you to dye your hair gray every day? If you didn't do that, you'd have a lot more time for your modeling endeavors.

Sincerely

Concerned Citizen


----------



## KMK (Jul 8, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Ken, thanks for the tip.



Actually, it wasn't my tip. In addition, I have no idea how Rich did it. I am merely a pawn.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 8, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Thanks for laughing at my joke brother Ivan but it's almost ten o'clock and I know a little cowboy who has to preach tomorrow. Get to bed.
> 
> I was thinking about our meeting at Perkins those many months ago. We really should get together again soon. Blessings brother, may you bring the Word in a mighty way tomorrow.




Little cowboy reporting, *SIR!!* lol 

I believe I got adequate sleep last night. It's been a good day. A wonderful day of worship. I was on vacation last Sunday and worshipped in the little country Baptist church I grew up in. Most of the members I knew from the past were on vacation too so I missed their fellowship. The vacation was great though...hours of eating, visiting relatives and in-laws and sleeping. I got so much rest I was tired when I went to work on Thursday. Eight days away from Wal-Mart doesn't make one want to return! 

Worship today was wonderful at Maranatha. I think we may have had our highest attendance and that's with at least ten on vacation! We would have been close to 40 today if all were present. Things are perkin'! The LORD is gracious. Since I live as far as I do presently from the church all I do right now is preach the Word as faithful as I can. The LORD is blessing that. I sure know it's not me. 

It appears that in the next month or so our church can expect to have four baptisms and about the same number of transfer of letters. I pray that the LORD will move me on the field soon so I may minister more fully to the members and the community. I do have the possibility of a couple of assistant managers positions that I've interviewed for at Wal-Mart at stores that are about 15 minutes from the church (actually three...Belvidere, Beloit and Janesville). If the LORD so leads I'll take one of those positions, but my heart is into returning to full-time ministry. To me there is nothing more rewarding. 

Bob, let's check out schedules and see when we can eat another steak at Perkins. This Wednesday is a possibility.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Ken, thanks for the tip. I think signatures are great for accountability, but in the back of my mind, there's always been a little voice telling me that if the friendly folks down at the Public Security Bureau needed an excuse to bring me in for questioning (it does happen with believing expats who fish here, though not as frequently as it used to) they would likely have plenty of ammo from the PB. Such is life, but a little discretion might not be a bad idea. This is a very helpful thread!
> 
> On that topic, can anyone tell me why my signature is so massive? I've cut the font size down to about 6 or 7 when I make it in photoshop, but it comes up as this huge block. I was hoping for something like Ken's but end up with this huge white block. I just don't get it...
> 
> Hey, for some reason, it's shrunk (maybe the new version actually worked!)



Kevin,

GIF's are much better than JPG's for text. They are lossless and only use the colors needed (in this case 2). I made you a nice one.


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 8, 2007)

Loved that post Bob, errr i mean Fergie


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 8, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Dear Mr. Ferguson:
> 
> How long does it take you to dye your hair gray every day? If you didn't do that, you'd have a lot more time for your modeling endeavors.
> 
> ...



That's the tragedy of it. Originally I started dying my hair gray to match my mustache - then I shaved my mustache. Now I'm just stuck in the rut of dying my hair gray for my public. How I suffer.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 8, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Bob, let's check out schedules and see when we can eat another steak at Perkins. This Wednesday is a possibility.



I'll check with my bride and get back to you.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 8, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That's the tragedy of it. Originally I started dying my hair gray to match my mustache - then I shaved my mustache. Now I'm just stuck in the rut of dying my hair gray for my public. How I suffer.



Maybe if you shaved your head your mustache would grow back.


----------



## MW (Jul 8, 2007)

KMK said:


> In addition, I have no idea how Rich did it. I am merely a pawn.



Rich, Please make me a pawn in your master plan to thwart those evil google-eyed information traffickers.

Or, I'll have what he's having ... please.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

Done Rev. Winzer. I'd ask you to pay me but I already have some $AU that I can't spend right now. At least it's cool looking money.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 8, 2007)

That's actually impossible to read, let alone google! Mission accomplished!


----------



## Richard King (Jul 8, 2007)

I googled for "Obscure Corner of the Internet" and your name came up first Bob.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

turmeric said:


> That's actually impossible to read, let alone google! Mission accomplished!





Meg,

It depends on the theme you are using. It's readable with the default theme.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

There, now his signature should be legible.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> There, now his signature should be legible.



Not yet. It reads like ink on paper left out a few nights in the rain. And I'm using the default.

Edit to add: It looks sort of like "Riv. Maxhey Winzzi" at first glance, but if I put on my magnifiers I can barely make it out.

The other guys' signatures read fine.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh well. I was trying to get it to have a transparent background but not all browsers display PNG files very well. Sig block is a bit kludgey for some displays but it will have to do.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 8, 2007)

Works for me now, but I'm going to have to look up "kludgey."


----------



## MW (Jul 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Done Rev. Winzer. I'd ask you to pay me but I already have some $AU that I can't spend right now. At least it's cool looking money.



Thankyou Rich.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks good! I hope we won't really have to switch to invisible ink someday! Rev. Maxhey Winzzi? Lord Peter Wimsey? Ah, too many nights reading mysteries by Dorothy Sayers!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 9, 2007)

Rich, puppetmaster extraordinaire, thank you very kindly for the signature. Nicely done.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> As for me, my real name is Turd Ferguson but I go by Bob Vigneault because my real name is kind of embarrassing - what could be worse than someone saying, "Hey Fergie!" Ewwww.



I guess it's better than someone saying, "Hey Tur-", nevermind.


----------



## Herald (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > As for me, my real name is Turd Ferguson but I go by Bob Vigneault because my real name is kind of embarrassing - what could be worse than someone saying, "Hey Fergie!" Ewwww.
> ...



Doug - what are you doing on the PB? Shouldn't you be downstairs with your daughter singing, "We're all in this together?"

_For those who care, Doug's kids are having a High School Musical "party" over their house. Pray for Doug. It's almost as bad as Barney._


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...



I am downstairs suffering! The only solace I have is that I can take out some of my aggression on the PB.


----------



## bened (Aug 17, 2007)

It's threads like this that'll get you googlin' to find yourself.

But when your last name's "Bush" you can imagine the results. 

It is surprising how many people actually have your full name and what they're doing or did with their lives. 

It's also a bit disconcerting when you type in your name and get Osama "Ben Laden".

So it goes for us obscure deep south pastors with semi-prominent first and very prominent last names.

(Oh, if I had a dime for every time someone's asked me am I related to "W" or his Daddy before him since he was VP.)


----------



## KMK (Aug 17, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



Hey! Me too! Thanks for reminding me... I have to get the TV set up in my daughter's room. (Clever huh)


----------

